# Xavi



## Selyd

?Como se pronuncia Xavi (_Xavier Hernández Creus_,  _Xavier Hernández i Creus_).?
Gracias.


----------



## Namarne

Como si en castellano escribieras: Chabi. (Al menos es la pronunciación más popular; algunos pronuncian _Shabi_). 

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Namarne said:


> Como si en castellano escribieras: Chabi. (Al menos es la pronunciación más popular; algunos pronuncian _Shabi_).


Xavi es Chavi
Pero Xavier es Javier, ¿o me equivoco?
_


----------



## Selyd

En Ucraniano pronuncian /Javi/==Хаві. No pronuncian Chabi //==Чабі. tampoco /_Shabi_/==Шабі.
Tenia opinion gue es necesario pronunciar /Ksavi/. Me equivoco.
Saludos de Ucrania.


----------



## Namarne

Vampiro said:


> Xavi es Chavi
> Pero Xavier es Javier, ¿o me equivoco?


Xavier (en catalán) es el mismo caso que Xavi, en cuanto a la letra inicial. La erre final no se pronuncia en este caso, decimos: _Chavié _(mayoritariamente; o bien _Shavié_).


Selyd said:


> En Ucraniano pronuncian /Javi/==Хаві. No pronuncian Chabi //==Чабі. tampoco /_Shabi_/==Шабі.
> Tenia opinion gue es necesario pronunciar /Ksavi/. Me equivoco.
> Saludos de Ucrania.


En efecto, en ningún caso /Ksavi/ ni Хаві (porque es catalán; en castellano sí lo pronunciaríamos así, pero escribiríamos Javi). 
Para el jugador que tú mencionas:
Чабі  
Шабі thumbsup


----------



## Vampiro

Namarne said:


> Xavier (en catalán) es el mismo caso que Xavi, en cuanto a la letra inicial. La erre final no se pronuncia en este caso, decimos: _Chavié _(mayoritariamente; o bien _Shavié_).


Gracias.
_


----------



## Jaime Bien

No es un sonido exactamente como la "ch" del español, aunque algunos lo pronuncien así, sino más parecido a la "ch" del francés: "*ch*anteur, en*ch*anté".


----------



## Namarne

Vampiro said:


> Gracias.
> _


Ya veo que Jaime me ha corregido, y hace bien. Sin embargo, me parece que este nombre es poco menos que una excepción. La pronunciación con la "ch" española es la más popular. 
Chile, por ejemplo, que se escribe Xile, siempre se pronuncia "Shile", como dice Jaime. (Hasta que otro me corrija, claro, jeje). 

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Namarne said:


> [...]
> Chile, por ejemplo, que se escribe Xile, siempre se pronuncia "Shile", como dice Jaime. (Hasta que otro me corrija, claro, jeje).
> 
> Saludos.


Según yo, no te equivocas. Sólo he oído pronunciar Xile como [ˈʃile] en catalán.


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, y otros nombres propios catalanes empezados por x se pronuncian también como sh (no encuentro la letrita): Xènia, Xifré, etc. Sin embargo, Xavi suena Txavi, con un sonido de ch española (o cercano), a no ser que se pronuncie de forma deliberadamente pulcra, lo que es poco frecuente y me suena algo relamido, no sé bien por qué.


Un saludo


----------



## Vampiro

Todo lo que han dicho es en catalán, pero en castellano Xavier es Javier, ¿no?
Díganme que sí para poder dormir tranquilo.
_


----------



## ACQM

Vampiro said:


> Todo lo que han dicho es en catalán, pero en castellano Xavier es Javier, ¿no?
> Díganme que sí para poder dormir tranquilo.
> _



Xavier es la forma catalana del nombre vasco Xabier que en castellano es Javier.


----------



## Vampiro

ACQM said:


> Xavier es la forma catalana del nombre vasco Xabier que en castellano es Javier.


Pfffff... menos mal.  Ya no sabía cómo decirle a mi hijo.
Gracias.
_


----------



## Aviador

Pero la pronunciación catalana es diferente de la vasca. En catalán la pronunciación es [ʃa'βie], es decir, algo como "shabié". En euskera es igual a la castellana


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡Me van a volver loco!!

_


----------



## Lurrezko

Pues aún no te queda nada... Yo diría que con Xavier ocurre algo análogo a lo de Xavi, es un caso aparte. La pronunciación correcta debería ser sh, pero tiende a ser Txavié, como una ch francesa, como dice Jaime en el #7.

Un saludo


----------



## Namarne

Ya me perdonaréis, pero yo cada vez me lío más, y eso que creía saberlo. /Txavié/, justamente, no sería como la ch francesa...  (en mi versión de francés, al menos). Y si en vasco se pronuncia igual que en castellano, ¿por qué en la tele llaman /Sabi/ Alonso al jugador Xabi Alonso?


----------



## Lurrezko

Olvidemos pues esa tx que yo proponía, no vayamos a liarnos, y pensemos en la ch francesa o en su representación fonética, que desconozco. Por lo demás, la x del euskera es similar al sonido sh pero más palatal. Así es como estoy acostumbrado a oírselo a los nativos, al menos.

Saludos


----------



## utrerana

Vampi,  va a ser emjor que llames a tu hijo Pedro, que me parece que con la "p" no hay problemas.

( ya me borro, ya me borro)


----------



## Jaime Bien

En vasco, ni idea de la pronunciación. En catalán, salvo excepciones como Xavi (pronunciado comúnmente como CHavi, es decir como "ch" española), la "x" en catalán de palabras como Xile, xafogor, xalet, xaloc, enxaneta, planxar, etc., sí coincidirás conmigo en que se pronuncia más o menos como la "ch" francesa.


----------



## Namarne

Yo sí coincido (no sé si iba por mí).


----------



## Jaime Bien

Sí iba por tí, pero como estás de acuerdo, pues como si no hubiera dicho nada. Ya ves, me estoy liando yo también .

Además, hay que añadir que en catalán también tenemos el sonido "ch" español, cuya grafía es "tx", como por ejemplo: dutxa, batxillerat, butxaca, dutxa, etc.


----------



## Agró

A ver si ponemos orden:

En español: Javier [χaˈβjer], Javi ['χaβi]
En euskera: Xabier [ʃaˈβjer], Xabi ['ʃaβi]
En catalán: Xavier [ʃəˈβje] (pron. ortodoxa), [tʃəˈβje] (pron. habitual); Xavi ['ʃaβi, 'tʃaβi]

[ʃ]: como sh inglesa o ch francesa
[χ]: jota española
[tʃ]: ch española


----------



## Jaime Bien

Bueno, creo que has puesto orden .


----------



## Vampiro

Asunto zanjado, digo... zanxado.
_


----------



## jmx

Sin ánimo de incordiar, una última puntualización, decir que el nombre es "de origen vasco" me rechina en los oídos. El nombre procede del santo católico "San Francisco de Javier", nacido en el castillo de Javier, en Navarra. No sé cuál era su lengua materna pero me parece que el eusquera no. Cosa distinta es que el nombre del lugar, "Javier", tenga una lejana etimología vasca.


----------



## ACQM

jmartins said:


> Sin ánimo de incordiar, una última puntualización, decir que el nombre es "de origen vasco" me rechina en los oídos. El nombre procede del santo católico "San Francisco de Javier", nacido en el castillo de Javier, en Navarra. No sé cuál era su lengua materna pero me parece que el eusquera no. Cosa distinta es que el nombre del lugar, "Javier", tenga una lejana etimología vasca.



El nombre es de origen vasco, puesto que Xabier proviene de una voz vasca que no sé reproducir pero que significa "casa nueva" y tiene etimología coincidente con el apellido Echeberría (que se encuentra con diversas ortografías). Lo de la etimología "lejana" es muy relativo, la etimología es la que es y estará lejos o no de quien la mire, no de sí misma, y tampoco sabemos qué pensaba San Francisco Javier del tema.


----------



## germanbz

ACQM said:


> El nombre es de origen vasco, puesto que Xabier proviene de una voz vasca que no sé reproducir pero que significa "casa nueva" y tiene etimología coincidente con el apellido Echeberría (que se encuentra con diversas ortografías). Lo de la etimología "lejana" es muy relativo, la etimología es la que es y estará lejos o no de quien la mire, no de sí misma, y tampoco sabemos qué pensaba San Francisco Javier del tema.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con la puntualización, ¿que es eso de las "etimilogías lejanas"?. Precisamente cuanto más lejana fuese la etimología, más razones daría para afirmar que el origen etimológico de Xabier es vasco, ya que cuanto más nos alejamos en el tiempo y en los siglos, mayor es la amplitud geográfica de las navarra eusquérica.

Imaginemos que utilizásemos con el castellano, catalán o cualquier lengua romance el concepto de "etimologías cercanas y etimologías lejanas".


----------



## Selyd

De una gota va la aguacero abundante. Es muy interesante. Дякую /Gracias/.


----------



## Jonno

ACQM said:


> Xabier proviene de una voz vasca que no sé reproducir pero que significa "casa nueva" y tiene etimología coincidente con el apellido Echeberría



La etimología parece correcta, y ya la has reproducido :
*Etxe(a)* significa casa, *berri(a)* significa nuevo/a.
Xa y etxe(a), bier y berri(a) parecen estar emparentadas, y por tanto Xabier significaría "casa nueva" como los apellidos Etxeberria/Etxebarria/Etcheberri/Echevarria y sus variantes.

Os pego el artículo sobre Xabier en la web de Euskaltzaindia (Real Academia de la Lengua Vasca):



> Pueblo y castillo de Navarra conocido en todo el mundo por el santo Francisco Jatsu Azpilikueta nacido en él. Siendo estudiante en París conoció a Ignacio de Loiola y entró a formar parte de la Compañía de Jesús. En 1541 marchó a las Indias Orientales donde falleció once años más tarde. Sus últimas palabras las pronunció en su lengua materna, en euskera. El nombre _Xabier es un topónimo euskérico compuesto, al parecer, de etse ´casa´, variante dialectal de etxe, y berri ´nueva´._


----------



## XiaoRoel

Agró said:


> A ver si ponemos orden:
> 
> En español: Javier [χaˈβjer], Javi ['χaβi]
> En euskera: Xabier [ʃaˈβjer], Xabi ['ʃaβi]
> En catalán: Xavier [ʃəˈβje] (pron. ortodoxa), [tʃəˈβje] (pron. habitual); Xavi ['ʃaβi, 'tʃaβi]
> En gallego: Xabier [ʃaˈβjeɾ], Xabi ['ʃaβi]. Ppero en las zonas costeras de Galicia, por la frecuencia dilatada en el tiempo de los contactos en el Cantábrico entre vascos y gallegos, ambos pueblos de gentes de mar, el *Xabi* vasco lo pronunciamos [tʃaˈβjeɾ] que es como nos suena la /x/ de los vascos, _dura_ para nuestros oídos acostumbrados a la pronunciación gallega [ʃ] que en la costa puede darse con alófonos muy suavizados que se consideran _eses_ (ya me gustaría que _*Duvija*_ nos ofreciese un espectrograma de las hablas de la costa gallega -habrá que invitarla a marisco y albariño para que nos visite y nos *espectrografíe*-) en la dialectología gallega.
> 
> [ʃ]: como sh inglesa o ch francesa
> [χ]: jota española
> [tʃ]: ch española



Para redondear la magnífica y certera aportación del amigo y colega Agró.


----------



## Jonno

> En euskera: Xabier [ʃaˈβjer], Xabi ['ʃaβi]



También Txabi.

Lo que no sé es cómo representar la fonética, porque en euskera hay cuatro sonidos "ch" diferentes: tx, ts, tz y tt.
Uno suena como la "ch" española pero los otros no... y no sé cuál es la "tx". Si lo encuentro lo pego aquí.

Edito: Lo encontré. Parece que precisamente el grupo "tx" es el que suena como la ch española: [tʃ]
Xiao: la X vasca no suena [tʃ], sino [ʃ]. Creo que lo que tú dices es por la variante Txabi. Aquí tienes una base documental de fonética vasca, con sonidos, corpus orales, etc.: http://www.fonatari.org/


----------

